
Admit It, You Do Laundry During Work Video Calls - laurex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/admit-it-you-do-laundry-during-work-video-calls-11597246242
======
schwartzworld
Couldn't read the whole thing behind the paywall.

I hope the article comes to the right conclusion, that doing your chores while
you sit through boring meetings is awesome and good and doesn't hurt anybody.

